# State of the graphics stack



## Oko (Sep 25, 2015)

Good read for people who are interested in using not just DragonFlyBSD, but any BSD as a desktop OS.

http://www.x.org/wiki/Events/XDC2015/Program/tigeot_dragonfly_bsd.pdf

Just for people less familiar with other BSDs. At this point DragonFlyBSD has the best video support closely followed by OpenBSD. FreeBSD is sadly mostly relying on proprietary NVidia binary blobs for the state of the art graphics support.


----------



## Oko (Sep 25, 2015)

And OpenBSD gets Broadwell support too

http://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article&sid=20150924072002&mode=expanded&count=5


----------



## jrm@ (Sep 26, 2015)

There is a long thread on the current@ mailing list discussing the current state of the Intel video drivers on FreeBSD.  This post sounds encouraging.


----------



## mfm (Sep 28, 2015)

The new release of NetBSD 7.0 which is now available through ftp server ->ftp://ftp.netbsd.org/pub/NetBSD/NetBSD-7.0/
Also provides many great updates to graphics stack, thanks to Taylor `Riastradh' Campbell -> http://www.netbsd.org/gallery/presentations/riastradh/asiabsdcon2015/drmkms-status.pdf

In addition to the François Tigeot slides about DragonFly graphics stack, there is youtube presentation ->


----------

